# thank you MBT



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

i rolled into P'cola today and spent some time with the crew at MBT. what a great crew!!!! i bought a new wetsuit, some new bands for the gun, and had my regulator serviced all at a fantastic price. thank you again or taking time to work me in. OH YEA, i got to meet Clay Doh, WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am glad that we live 50 miles apart because me and that dude would get into alot of mischief.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Was great meeting you today. Thank for coming in, it's always nice to be able to put a face with the name.

I'll take up a collection to get Clay a bus ticket to Mobile a couple of times a month so you can share the fun. :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man...I am laughin my ass off! You aint kiddin! Was good finally meetin you after these years man! Cant wait to get over your way and hit up some rigs!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Since we are on a Thank you board for MBT, Id like to thank the Instructors, Rich Adams and Josh Gay, for their superior teaching of a Controlled Free Ascent. I used it today in 83 feet when someone moved the anchor line! :doh

Yeah I lost it, couldnt find it and my partner and I got split up. 

So make sure when you take a class remember and practice what these guys are teaching, you might actually need it sooner than expected! Although I was 100-125 yards from the boat when i surfaced ... but yet asuccessful controlled all the way ascent!

Thats a hard one to practice, if I didnt know the basics, I could have been in a BAD SITUATION!

Get certified! 

Now that long backswim to the boat..... SCUBA is an EXTREME SPORT, dont get confused! It can kick your tail!


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

We don't teach anything that you won't use. I know that I would like a student to never have to do Controlled Emergency Swimming Ascent, but when it hits the fan... it is nice to know how to do it. I once had a student yell at me for making him take his mask off in the springs. He couldn't understand WHY someone would ever need that skill. His first dive out of the class, his girlfriend kicked his mask off. He called me immediately after he got out of the water to apologize! He is now an instructor... making other poor kids take their masks off!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh...dont teach anything we won't use. I call BS. Reading dive tables is something I don't use. In fact, I think I cut my Nitrox tables in two, and used them for putty knives.

Haahaa


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

If I didnt have enough weight on like when we went Clay, Ida been like a cork. I was wearing 31lbs this trip and had 10 of it on a belt and was on the bottom negative. Without the right weighting it would have been a situation. I had my left arm with computer in my mask and right hand on my Dump. I tried to kick up to the depth like and settle. It was very easy actually, your just at the mercy of the currents then, long swim back. 

When I took the class with Rich the guys in the class would take the mask off or flood it then clear it. ONE TIME! .... wait till its painic time and youve only done it once. This is a skill you need to practice cause its every dive I do this. If you stay out of Clays shock cord length your mask os safe too! HAAAA

Its just fun and very neat to see what Ive fished for so many years, the abundance of sealife is just killer. Im thankful each dive!

Steve


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

better yet, slam the shaft of a 54 into a 60 lb aj and let him decide where both of you will go and then have him make a torpedo run at you knocking ya mask off. or you could be doing a very peaceful night dive at perdido pass and allof a sudden ching mal young starts setting the hook on the line you just swam into and your mask is gone, your tank is pulled out of your BC when his line rolls down and gets between the velcro strip, then ya regulator is pulled out of your mouth on an exhale.


----------

